# Openrc hidden net option/default?? why?

## WWWW

Hello,

WHY OPENRC DEFAULTS TO DHCP WITH A BLANK NET SCRIPT?

I finally ask this because it has been nagging me for a while and it's been a problem judging from re-current posts about OPENRC self net decisions.

Where is the option for this default? It has to be quite deep since if it doesn't find dhcp or dhcpcd it goes to BUSYBOX's udhcp.

In which config file resides the order to issue the dhcpc? How does the code look like?

This is puzzling on several levels, if things such as locale.conf has no defaults and many other things without the user specifying there's no way possible to boot Gentoo, why has openrc a hidden option that's messing peoples networking?

These might be uncomfortable questions but this behavior has to stop.

----------

## UberLord

Without a config it defaults to DHCP as you say.

Something asked net.eth0 (or whatever) to start.

If you don't like it, why start it? No-one is forcing you to start net.eth0.

I just checked the code (/etc/init.d/net.lo lines 465-469) and the default of DHCP is currently hard coded in net-misc/netifrc-0.2.2.

----------

## khayyam

 *WWWW wrote:*   

> These might be uncomfortable questions but this behavior has to stop.

 

WWWW ... if some behavior has to stop then I would point to your posting style (here and elsewhere), there isn't a problem here as far as I can see, if you "start" net.${IFACE} then you can expect *something* to happen ... and aquiring an ip via dhcp would seem a logical outcome *if* no configuration is provided. You seem to be suggesting that the interface be brought up but nothing further is done to configure it, which is counterintuitve for a "default".

So, what is the problem here exactly, what are you trying to achieve other than point to the seeming illogicality of bringing up an interface but it *not* aquiring an ip address?

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

 *WWWW wrote:*   

> WHY OPENRC DEFAULTS TO DHCP WITH A BLANK NET SCRIPT?

 

Try re-reading the comments in the /etc/conf.d/net file. I assume you already have, since you know it's blank at this point.

----------

